# Thomas the tank replacement Engine



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all i have HO Thomas the tank engine and a son with autism
he loves Thomas to death and He likes to load up Thomas with all his trucks
we poor old Thomas cant pull it  have push start it to 
so he takes him of the track puts in the box and walks away hwell:
i have fitted Thomas with DCC and a heap lead and he just cant pull it
what i need is to find a bigger loco i can paint up as thomas 0-6-0
may be 00 witch i think is bigger ? 
can some one point me to engine with a little more grunt


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey Yak,
I don't have any experience with this engine but Hornby makes an OO scale Thomas. From what I have read it's much heavier and is a much stronger puller. Not cheap but the reviews are much better than the ridiculously light Bachmann version.
Here is a link to a video review of the Hornby vs the Bachmann.
-Art


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Artieiii said:


> Hey Yak,
> I don't have any experience with this engine but Hornby makes an OO scale Thomas. From what I have read it's much heavier and is a much stronger puller. Not cheap but the reviews are much better than the ridiculously light Bachmann version.
> Here is a link to a video review of the Hornby vs the Bachmann.
> -Art



Hi Artieiii thanks for that may be i should have google it first.
but thats not me i do things the hard way 

look like its bigger to so i can add some sound :thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Yak,
The Hornby Thomas is almost double the weight and has 2 traction tires for pulling. It's almost twice the size so way more room for a sound unit. Watch the video review link I posted in my last message.
-Art


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Artieiii said:


> Yak,
> The Hornby Thomas is almost double the weight and has 2 traction tires for pulling. It's almost twice the size so way more room for a sound unit. Watch the video review link I posted in my last message.
> -Art


yes i did thanks all i need to know now hornby he i come


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Another option is to make one of the rail cars powered and run them together.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Or lash 2 engines together in a consist.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

NIMT said:


> Or lash 2 engines together in a consist.


 
Thomas and James?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

My son's Thomas will pull 9 trucks on a flat level track. He has a very similar consist as you have in your pic. I have not installed DCC in his, and it does not start moving until my Bachmann Spectrum power pack is around 50% throttle (Thomas starts at about 20% normally). You may want to make sure that all the wheel sets on the trucks are free rolling and lube them up a little. I did notice that some of my son's trucks were not as free spinning as they could, a little cleaning of casting flash and paint and they were good to go.

Massey


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Massey said:


> My son's Thomas will pull 9 trucks on a flat level track. He has a very similar consist as you have in your pic. I have not installed DCC in his, and it does not start moving until my Bachmann Spectrum power pack is around 50% throttle (Thomas starts at about 20% normally). You may want to make sure that all the wheel sets on the trucks are free rolling and lube them up a little. I did notice that some of my son's trucks were not as free spinning as they could, a little cleaning of casting flash and paint and they were good to go.
> 
> Massey


yes i gave it all a good clean and lube its just its to lite 
Thanks


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Southern said:


> Thomas and James?


i tried that to 
he only like Thomas doing the work all others must move off the line 
what i did is removed thomas's gear box and tether him to PF45 and thats the fastest i have seen thomas move  not to be pulled the FP45 off as it went past him  

hornby is 145 grams bachmann is 85 grams


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I would use the Hornby Thomas if your set on getting another, if this current one has DCC you could make a second power car also with DCC and program both together as a consist (both cars as the same number) so that way he can still use Thomas but have the go power needed...


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> I would use the Hornby Thomas if your set on getting another, if this current one has DCC you could make a second power car also with DCC and program both together as a consist (both cars as the same number) so that way he can still use Thomas but have the go power needed...


i love to do that with 2 thomas but he will only use one he will take the other off the line


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Hello Yak. Here's Some Useful Two Bits About This Pickle!*



yak-54 said:


> Hi all i have HO Thomas the tank engine and a son with autism
> he loves Thomas to death and He likes to load up Thomas with all his trucks
> we poor old Thomas cant pull it  have push start it to
> so he takes him of the track puts in the box and walks away hwell:
> ...


Hello Yak, I'm trainguru (the name's a screen handel), and I agree with everyone, go with the Hornby Thomas, and read your son "The Railway Series" by Rev. W. & Christopher Awdry, or watch the stories on Youtube. I have Autism too [Asperger Syndrome, I got diagnosed when I was Ten, and now I'm living a fairly normal life at 17 (minus the Model Trains, nothing's normal there, but that's a Brilliant and Fantastic thing!)], and have been model railroading for many years. I dream of someday, modeling the Railway Series in the fashion of Rev. W. Awdry, as he did with his layout, and I hope that your son will like this little suprise I have for him; the history of Thomas, as never seen before: 

http://www.pegnsean.net/~railwayseries/

This will show Thomas to you two like never before, and see how Thomas came to be. The good Mister Awdry, created the Railway Series, in the midst of World War Two, for his sick son (Christopher) in the hospital. The rest is history. God bless you sir, and consider buying other (Hornby) models along with a new Thomas, and recreate "The Railway Series" for him. -


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You could try some bullfrog snot on the wheels in the interim. So long as the wheels aren't stalling out (I assume they are spinning) increasing the friction between the wheels/rails will increase your tractive effort available.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

the history of Thomas, as never seen before

well what was great we sat there for over an hour looking and reading Thanks a lot you must know how hard it is for him to sit still  :thumbsup:


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

yak-54 said:


> the history of Thomas, as never seen before
> 
> well what was great we sat there for over an hour looking and reading Thanks a lot you must know how hard it is for him to sit still  :thumbsup:





KUDOS to trainguru.

:appl::worshippy:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for that link trainguru. I'm 18 years old and want to rewatch all my thomas videos now  Never realized that some of the stories were based on real events.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*You're All Welcome. I'm Glad You All Took Somthing Positive Away From This.*

Thank you Yak, santafe158, and alman. The Rev. strived for realism, and if you read carefully, you'll see how far he went (chewed out artist C. Reginald Dalby over Henry, and the artist before him too -- Never draw locomotive faces around coins!#. I really am amazed at the responce! Again, thank you. - 

Yak, I do know how hard it was to sit still when I was young, and it's still hard to sit still at time #I was blessed to have Parents to help me be able to function, while retaining what makes me, me!#. I'm really glad your son liked the site. God bless you and your son! - 

One last thing, alman, please don't use the "worshppy" emoticon concerning me. I am only a humble #and far from "perfect"), servant of the Heavenly Father, and while praise is nice, "worship" is reserved for Him in my life. Thank you for the complement though, I appreciate the thought and applause though! -


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

well got one as last 
well rang my local hobby shop ( http://www.trainworld.com.au/ )and ask 
if they had a hornby thomas yes we do have a number in stock
after telling Me boy we where going for a train to get his new thomas the poor kid did not sleep a wink Sunday 
well after 2 hour train ride there walk in the door and ask for new thomas well
the SH** hit the fan sorry we dont have one  me poor boy was kinking and screaming all the way out the door.
well i never go to that place again 
my dad used to take me there when i was 10 ( 42 years ago )if they keep that up they will not last the year out ( i wish now ) 
any way after carmine him down with i ice cream cone well that fixed all
on the way back to the train station i just happen to see a another hobbly 
shop so went in well what nice lot helpful people in there i told them the story what that other shop had done they gave me a thomas at cost pries 
so all good now 
tonight i gave hornby thomas a heart trans plant


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

So Yak.....how many cars can the the Hornby Thomas pull? He looks way bigger than the Bachmann version but still looks great.
-Art


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

yak-54,
I would recommend one thing; Remove the red "noise capacitor on the top of the motor. In a DCC install it actually works against the circuits in the decoder causing them to have to work harder to make up for the capacitor on the motor.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

my son was diagnoised with mild asperbergers & since he could watch tv it was thomas 24/7 then all the wooden rail& trains /we live ate & breathed trains as he got older he moved in to h.O, GUILFORD
when he was 9 i took him to a local operating session & the guys being cautious gave him the yard assigment well,he finished his classification run & was waiting on us & then they guys realized he wasnt a"normal kid" lol,so he got to run anything he wanted, since that time he has been involved deeply in the rail community.
the proudest moment for me was when we visited a certrain class 2 railyard & him & i got the tour, well bill the supervisor yelled to him to climb in the cab of a GP-40 with the hostler ,when it was on the turntable, he asked if chris could run it ,he replied "no problem, he has rail sim"lol
he released the brakes & idled it off the turntable & ran it thru the yard!!! they were impressed
i asked the super why he let him do that & his reply was"any teenage thats willing to work i will do anything for".so every school vac he goes up with a safety helmet & vest that he bought,& gets to run under supervison & does all the jobs they let him,sorry for the hijack,i just understand your postion, oh & hes 18 now and graduating this year,& i miss the times when he was little so enjoy it ,it goes fast


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Artieiii said:


> So Yak.....how many cars can the the Hornby Thomas pull? He looks way bigger than the Bachmann version but still looks great.
> -Art


its twice as big 
on the flat it will pull all my rolling stock 22 trucks 2 passenger cars easy.
but up the hill its 11 and 2 passenger on the newer model the have dumped 
traction ties  
but must say nice quite runner


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> yak-54,
> I would recommend one thing; Remove the red "noise capacitor on the top of the motor. In a DCC install it actually works against the circuits in the decoder causing them to have to work harder to make up for the capacitor on the motor.


did you mean this one Hocus Pocus!!! 
all done thanks. when i google it all the one's i was reading left it on now even the hornby site left it on 
i see your way to be right after thinking about it:thumbsup:


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

blackz28 said:


> my son was diagnoised with mild asperbergers & since he could watch tv it was thomas 24/7 then all the wooden rail& trains /we live ate & breathed trains as he got older he moved in to h.O, GUILFORD
> when he was 9 i took him to a local operating session & the guys being cautious gave him the yard assigment well,he finished his classification run & was waiting on us & then they guys realized he wasnt a"normal kid" lol,so he got to run anything he wanted, since that time he has been involved deeply in the rail community.
> the proudest moment for me was when we visited a certrain class 2 railyard & him & i got the tour, well bill the supervisor yelled to him to climb in the cab of a GP-40 with the hostler ,when it was on the turntable, he asked if chris could run it ,he replied "no problem, he has rail sim"lol
> he released the brakes & idled it off the turntable & ran it thru the yard!!! they were impressed
> i asked the super why he let him do that & his reply was"any teenage thats willing to work i will do anything for".so every school vac he goes up with a safety helmet & vest that he bought,& gets to run under supervison & does all the jobs they let him,sorry for the hijack,i just understand your postion, oh & hes 18 now and graduating this year,& i miss the times when he was little so enjoy it ,it goes fast


well ( graduating this year ) i got eight years left


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been removing them for over 20 years installing DCC!
If it frys your decoder I'll replace it! 
With a Soundtraxx decoder that is!


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> I've been removing them for over 20 years installing DCC!
> If it frys your decoder I'll replace it!
> With a Soundtraxx decoder that is!


well been running for over an hour no smoke yet 
but i would like to add sound to it what the smallest sound decoder you got ?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

One that's small enough for that Thomas, it's a TSU-750. I can even put that decoder in a Bachmann Thomas, which is smaller. That decoder has real sound, if you would like the Whimsical and T.V. show like sound (bust my buffers and the toot toot) you would have to go with a programable Digitrax decoder, It's just not as good of a decoder and lower sound volume and quality!


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> One that's small enough for that Thomas, it's a TSU-750. I can even put that decoder in a Bachmann Thomas, which is smaller. That decoder has real sound, if you would like the Whimsical and T.V. show like sound (bust my buffers and the toot toot) you would have to go with a programable Digitrax decoder, It's just not as good of a decoder and lower sound volume and quality!


ok TSU-750 does pat have them in stock ?
and PR3 SoundFX USB Decoder Programmer
and one more quick question what size in volts are the led light to use on dcc decoder


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Work out what you need with Sean, no doubt he will contact me once you guys are sorted out and then you and I can sort out the nitty grittys!! 


Cheers
Pat


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*My Word!*

Yak, you've done a bang up proper job! You really have got me just grinning right now (considering what I'm going through with my issues with school, that's just a smile!)! That other hobby shop, I predict you'll be frequenting with your son as the years go through! Good show man, good show! God bless you. -


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

need some help i just Finnish fitting a led light to Thomas put it on the track works great but the thomas is going backwards to all my other engines 
do i need just to swap the wires on the dcc for the motor ?
or swap the wires for dcc + to - - to + ?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Does the head lamp work when it's going forward? If NO then swap motor leads
Does the head lamp work when it's going in reverse? If YES swap motor leads
Does the head lamp work in both directions? If yes then swap motor leads


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Does the head lamp work when it's going forward? If NO then swap motor leads
> Does the head lamp work when it's going in reverse? If YES swap motor leads
> Does the head lamp work in both directions? If yes then swap motor leads


Hmm maybe i swap the motor leads

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I know that kind of came off as smart ***, but if the head light works when it goes forward and not when it goes in reverse then it just needs to have the CV's changed to change it's normal direction of travel and not swap the motor leads.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> I know that kind of came off as smart ***, but if the head light works when it goes forward and not when it goes in reverse then it just needs to have the CV's changed to change it's normal direction of travel and not swap the motor leads.


smart *** nar a man with 20 years with DCC yer yer :thumbsup:
well that work fine Thanks 
now thomas and birtie can see at night


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

LOVE IT!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

i may have to add a bigger Resistor to thomas to bright


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The decoder can dim it too.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Looking great there! love the Bertie the bus


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> Looking great there! love the Bertie the bus


Me to i think his cool 
but not my son He thinks Bertie should stay on the road not on the track soon as he see on the track he takes him off


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have all the strip LED's and rectifier/dimmer/buffer boards for passanger car lighting.
Are you going to contol them off of a DCC decoder?


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> The decoder can dim it too.


yes i did that last night my first loco programing Thanks to you i think you told witch cv it was
i love this Dcc stuff so many adjustments can be made like start volts i came across last night
now my boy cant derail the trucks when hits the throttle flat out on a corner 

all i need now is add some sound.
Need to find a decoder for it


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you want the real loco sounds or Thomas sounds?


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Do you want the real loco sounds or Thomas sounds?


Hi Sean yes thomas sounds i just talking to Pat about it
looks like Digitrax SDN144PS is the go 

Artieiii has done it he has pointed to this Thread of his
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9243&highlight=Thomas+Digitrax+sound+project

which you helped him with as well


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

yak-54 said:


> Hi Sean yes thomas sounds i just talking to Pat about it
> looks like Digitrax SDN144PS is the go
> 
> Artieiii has done it he has pointed to this Thread of his
> ...


Yak,
The SDN144PS will work but it's an n scale decoder and has an itty bitty speaker. If you can fit the HO sclale SDH164D inside you will get much better/louder sound. I was only able to fit the SDN144PS into my Bachmann Thomas because the model is very small but your Hornby version should have more real estate inside.
-Art


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Artieiii said:


> Yak,
> The SDN144PS will work but it's an n scale decoder and has an itty bitty speaker. If you can fit the HO sclale SDH164D inside you will get much better/louder sound. I was only able to fit the SDN144PS into my Bachmann Thomas because the model is very small but your Hornby version should have more real estate inside.
> -Art


well i got the Digitrax SHD164 i think i can fit NO i will make it fit
why is there so many wire on 10 pin sound harness that are not listed in diagram

10 pin end

blue cap + 
black cap -
org sp +
gray sp -
yellow - F4
brown F3
white cam input

what are the these for 
red ?
green ?
violet ?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I think you have the wrong decoder number listed? Would it be the SDH164D that you have?


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

there is no D just SHD164

what are the these for on 10 pin side ?

red ?
green ?
violet ?

so have i got a china copy ?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes that would be a SDH164D The D denotes motor driver, and no they didn't bother putting the D on the label!
Cut or wrap the excess wires out of the way they either dont connect to anything on that decoder model or they are just mystery wires, digitrax is know for that! And they are all china made!


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Yes that would be a SDH164D The D denotes motor driver, and no they didn't bother putting the D on the label!
> Cut or wrap the excess wires out of the way they either dont connect to anything on that decoder model or they are just mystery wires, digitrax is know for that! And they are all china made!


Thanks Again now i can get started


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

well what a waste of a day today has been
cant get any sound out of it took 1 hour to fit 8 hours trying to make sounds
Back in goes NCE


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

This is why I only install Soundtraxx Sound Decoders, they always work for me!


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> This is why I only install Soundtraxx Sound Decoders, they always work for me!


i would love to use one but i cant upload my own sounds to one

any way i let the smoke out with a reputation rectifier ( hammer ) this unit will not stuff me around again


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

well i am a happy camper now i got a replacement for SDH164D
well i went to the shop to buy another one he ask me are you doing another conversion i said no
So he went and got me another one but this one was in a digitrax bag i ask why was the last one in a different bag he said it was a returned one that was not used yer right after i told him i could not get the sound to work 
he said sorry and gave me the DH164DS and said i should test it before i sold it 

NIMT this one says on the bag DH164D


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

NIMT said:


> This is why I only install Soundtraxx Sound Decoders, they always work for me!


Sean,
Soundtraxx is clearly better but no way to customize the sound project. Yak-54 is gonna use my Thomas sound project. I am sure his son is gonna LOVE his talking Thomas. "I'm a very useful engine" LOL.
-Art


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Artieiii said:


> Sean,
> Soundtraxx is clearly better but no way to customize the sound project. Yak-54 is gonna use my Thomas sound project. I am sure his son is gonna LOVE his talking Thomas. "I'm a very useful engine" LOL.
> -Art


yes i will be useing your Thomas sound Project 
just fitting the DCC now


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

All done and working will have to wait till boy goes to bed so i can load 
Artieiii customize the sound project for talking Thomas

Thanks Artieiii for your effort 
you to NIMT i will thank you later i may need to pick your brain


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

all done 
here is the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5-Hd_V6btQ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very nice work!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Yak-54,
That's great!! His toot toot brings a smile to my face everytime. The sound project also has "Bust My Buffers" in it as well. That SDH164D fit in there very nicely. Your british Thomas speaks much louder than my american Thomas with his itty bitty n scale speaker. Your son is gonna drop all his other trains in favor of his new Thomas. I betcha he wears that engine out. Nice work /) /) I may have to spring for the Brit version in the future.
-Art


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Artieiii said:


> Yak-54,
> That's great!! His toot toot brings a smile to my face everytime. The sound project also has "Bust My Buffers" in it as well. That SDH164D fit in there very nicely. Your british Thomas speaks much louder than my american Thomas with his itty bitty n scale speaker. Your son is gonna drop all his other trains in favor of his new Thomas. I betcha he wears that engine out. Nice work /) /) I may have to spring for the Brit version in the future.
> -Art


he's got the bachman E/Z controller it can only do limited functions bust my buffers is to high function number now i will get to work on finishing setting up his Digitrax system


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

all i need to do is work out how to dim the light way to bright


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

replace your ceiling lights with halogen floodlights :thumbsup:

also doubles as a heater for those weird melbourne days that start off at 40 and end up snowing


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

broox said:


> replace your ceiling lights with halogen floodlights :thumbsup:
> 
> also doubles as a heater for those weird melbourne days that start off at 40 and end up snowing


Hmm LED light on Thomas 

those weird melbourne thats what i love at the beach in the morning and skiing in the afternoon


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

No, i mean if you put halogen lights on the ceiling, thomas' light will look dim in comparison


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

broox said:


> No, i mean if you put halogen lights on the ceiling, thomas' light will look dim in comparison


i will try that i have some 1000 watts globes


----------

